

These 'cookies' aren't tasty; you're left hungry for privacy. - edw519
http://www.usatoday.com/news/opinion/editorials/2010-08-09-editorial09_ST_N.htm?loc=interstitialskip

======
makecheck
I really recommend using a web browser that can not only show you exactly
what's being stored, but allow you to filter it out using expressions, or
filter it "in" on a per-site basis.

OmniWeb (now free on the Mac) has one of the best interfaces for cookies I've
ever seen, especially the site-specific part. I was absolutely amazed by just
how much crap a single web page visit was attempting to store on my machine:
not only from the current site, but for MANY other domains that I did not
explicitly visit. And I wonder why sites load slowly on my phone...

I remember when I discovered how sites were using Flash a few years ago, and I
was infuriated. I dug up the Flash settings manager [1] (not exactly an easy
task, and NOT obvious), and reset the thing to store zero bytes on my
computer.

[1]
[http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplay...](http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager07.html)

